# My dog trying to get into my wife's pants (already!)



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I thought this little dude was supposed to be my best friend, does that include climbing up my wifes creamy white thighs

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

That actually made me laugh out loud for real!!! 

Good boy!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

creamy white thighs ahahahahah man u are funny


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It's always the best friend...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes givin you that look to.. Like what? What u gonna do about it?


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

AAWWW he is a very cute little guy. how old is he?


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hes givin you that look to.. Like what? What u gonna do about it?


Your right he is giving me that look, that's what kills me, he's putting the moves on her right in front of me with no shame, Patch is more studly then I ever thought he was going to be 

He's 4 mos..........


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha!!
he's showing you up LOL!!!
Super cute!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO!! Yeah he looks like he knows what he is doing!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

That is awesome....! Love it!!!!


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Nice...Lol. Smooth lil' guy, and mans best friend indeed, lol.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

nice! now i bet if you moved him away and your wife will yell at you lol


----------

